# Nick Veronico's new book "Hidden Warbirds II".



## Warbirds News (May 9, 2014)

We had the opportunity to review Nick Veronico's new book " Hidden Warbirds II".

Definitely a Must read! On sale in few weeks.

Nick Veronico - Book Alert: Hidden Warbirds II - Available Soon


----------

